# Happy hoof yes or no????



## amerron rosina (7 February 2013)

Hi guys, 

As some of you know about my daisy who is 7 years old has just been broken in, I have her on 2 handfuls of happy hoof once a day mixed with water plus she has her 2 nets a day, morning and night!! Please can you tell me can happy hoof send a horse loopy?? 

Thanks 

Deni


----------



## Tiffany (7 February 2013)

Two nets of hay or haylage ?


----------



## amerron rosina (7 February 2013)

Hi 

Haylage Hun on this yard we have to have his haylage in the winter xxx


----------



## Spit That Out (8 February 2013)

There isn't anything in Happy Hoof to make horses hot...but if your worried then perhaps Dengie Good Dooer would be better?

I used to use Healthy Hooves which was great for my lad as it had all the vits and mins he needed without piling on the pounds.

If you want a hoof supplement and your worried about fizz, then go for a basic chaff with nothing in it and add something like Farriers Formula instead?

Haylege is more likely to make them loopy than that feed.


----------



## Toast (8 February 2013)

I agree with Spit That Out, more likely the haylage than the happy hoof!


----------



## mperson01 (9 February 2013)

My girl can go loopy on hayledge. Never had a problem with happy hoof. Last winter you could set a calendar by her;start hayledge, 3 days later, bonkers. Tried a couple of times and it was always the same.


----------

